# New Drawing - The Chess Player



## Matthew King (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I like it but I can't see the position on the board.


----------



## Matthew King (Jan 5, 2011)

The position of the pieces or the actual board?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

The pieces. As a chess player, I am always trying to solve the position on a board.


----------



## Matthew King (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah I see, yeh the position is pretty random. I should probably add a black King otherwise it doesn't make much sense lol.


----------

